# Human eye drops safe for dogs?



## Charlie007 (29 December 2012)

Little terrier went out this morning in the wind and I think she may have had something blown in her eye. Are human eye drops ok to use? My guess would be yes but just checking!


----------



## Jools1234 (29 December 2012)

depends on if there is any damage to the surface of the eye, you could use cooled boiled water as it will not do any damage but if it gets worse or does not improve over the next few day of to vets for a check, if the surface of the eye is damaged then some eye drops can make it worse, not entirely sure why but at work we are told cooled boiled water will not make it worse but can help if its just grit/dirt or a mild infection


----------



## Charlie007 (29 December 2012)

Thanks I will try that! She doesn't seem really bothered by it but I can see its a bit sore


----------



## Twizzel (29 December 2012)

Rosie bruised her eye earlier in the year and the vet prescribed human eye drops to treat it but I can't remember what they were called... (which we also used on a lamb with an eye problem which worked too!)


----------



## milo'n'molly (29 December 2012)

I've used optrex on a pony before, as said if no damage to the eye I can't see why not


----------



## zippo (29 December 2012)

Yes,if your vet prescribes them.Eyes are too precious to mess about with/self treat,please see your vet asap.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (29 December 2012)

Beverly careful, if she's not better overnight, straight to the vet. Check for even pupil size (very different size is a bad sign) and ability to open eye.

I've used Goldeneye drops/cream before on me, horse, dogs but I'd be very careful.


----------



## PorkChop (30 December 2012)

Imho you can't be too careful with eyes, better to get a Vet to check it before you use anything.

One of the spaniels was rubbing her eye, no weeping, and it didn't look too bad.  I dropped into the Vet's and it turned out that she had a thorn tip in her eye.

It was caught early and it was easily taken out under anesthetic, but I dread to think what damage it could have caused if I had left it a few days.


----------



## Charlie007 (30 December 2012)

Thanks for your replies. I just bathed her eye in cooled boiled water. She is absolutely fine this morning. If I was worried about her, don't worry, we would have been straight to the vet!


----------



## Jools1234 (30 December 2012)

good news


----------

